# Comment afficher le niveau des cartouches sur Epson Stylus D



## Tichka (1 Septembre 2009)

Lorsque choisi mon imprimante à l'aide des préférences système et je clique sur niveau des fournitures, j'ai un message qui s'affiche : informations non disponibles .
Sachant que mon imprimante est allumée et que le témoin niveau d'encre faible clignote, je voudrai savoir le niveau des cartouches pour déceler celle que je dois remplacer. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lappartien (2 Septembre 2009)

toujours comme ç a à partir de préf systéme
- c'est con ? ouais
- donc ouvrir liste attente impression et là cliquer sur utilitaires 
gaffe en ce moment il y a de la neige un peu partout sur les écrans.
Mais faut laisser tomber, la neige, ça rebondit... wouaff..!!!!


----------



## Tichka (2 Septembre 2009)

merci. ça marche .


----------



## KERRIA (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Attention...ça dépend du pilote..des fois c'est dans "PRINTER UTILITY" du dossier système X....
quand tu n'a pas la fonction "UTILITAIRE" ....?????  sujet déjà abordé il y à peu de temps.....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2009)

J'avais répondu à ce problème (de buses, mais le niveau d'encre y est également) ici il y a deux mois.
Le chemin (sur Mac) pour trouver les niveaux est assez tordu quand même.


----------

